# FIRST TIME ON CLOMID



## pockiez (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi ya I'm on my first course of Clomid and I'm on CD23, has any one been feeling sick , I've been feeling sick for a week now.
My hubbys sperms have been tested and there all fine (apparently he's got very good swimmers).   .  They aren't going to do tests on my until I've tried clomid for 3 months.

I've just had my 2nd blood test, they forgot to check my hormone levels on the 1st one!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi Pockiez

Welcome to FF and to clomid    All the girls here are fab and you have come to a great place.  I'm currently on the 2ww (the 2 weeks wait between ovulation and period being due) on my 5th month of clomid.  I have had months of feeling sickly but lets hope its a good sign for you    Let us know your blood test results when you get them, it will show if clomid is working for you. 

Come and have a natter with us on the "clomid girls" thread.  Good luck


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi pockiez

I am also on my first month of clomid, and have found this site to be fantastic, everyone is really helpful and supportive. 

Best of luck 

Niki


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I too am a bit novice to Clomid as I'm only on my 2nd cycle.

My stories a bit different to most of the ladies as I actually ovulate naturally but am taking Clomid to "boost" things (more eggs, more chance ) & I'm having monitoring scans to see how many follies are maturing...had 2 on right ovary last month but didn't "catch"  & I've got 2 again this month but 1 on each ovary which I'm pleased about ...I ovulate on CD14 so only couple of days to go then I'll be in the 

I think we all suffer from different side effects - some ladies have lots, others not much...it was suggested to me to take the pills at night so that sleep through most of the side effects & it seems to have worked for me...I've had a day each cycle where I've been    but thankfully not suffered from too much else.

Everyone is so friendly here with lots of support 
Anyway, fingers crossed its  for you...sending you lots of  and  vibes
Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi all

good luck to all the first timers on clomid fingers crossed all around and sending lots of    
                                    love baby wisper


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

pockiez said:


> Hi ya I'm on my first course of Clomid and I'm on CD23, has any one been feeling sick , I've been feeling sick for a week now.
> My hubbys sperms have been tested and there all fine (apparently he's got very good swimmers).   . They aren't going to do tests on my until I've tried clomid for 3 months.
> 
> I've just had my 2nd blood test, they forgot to check my hormone levels on the 1st one!
> ...


----------

